# How to help nanny goats milk dry up...???



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Is there a way to help a nanny goat dry up? We just sold our first kids (, but they went to a good home!) and the one mama is without both of her kids and another just left with one. They were 10 weeks old. Just want to help the process any way I can....thanks in advance.


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

I wouldn't give her feed and give her hay only. I don't know of any other way but someone else may know how to do it quicker.


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. 
She is not a milking goat, which I seemed to find more info. on. She is pygmy.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I have only bad experiences with drying up a goat in the beginning of summer. Too much nice food outside, and maybe the sunshine helps, too. True, I had a milking breed (Swedish Landrace), but so far I only managed to promote mastitis by trying to convince a goat to stop producing before end of August.

Please inform me, people up here keep asking questions also about "dwarfs".


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I milked my neighbors pygmy ( got a qt. milking twice a day ) I just started milking her once a day and feeding her less grain . Sorry I couldn't help :roll:  :wink:


----------

